# Earn an accredited MABS from a distance...



## matt01 (Mar 17, 2006)

It was mentioned a few months back, but is now official...


Two New Master of Arts Degree Programs Available at TMC
by R. Somerville and S. Carpenter
March 7, 2006

The college has just received authorization from its accrediting agency to begin offering two new graduate level programs: the Master of Arts in Biblical Studies (MABS) and the Master of Arts in Education (MAE). The MABS program will be offered totally through the college´s July three week summer sessions, while the MAE program has both spring/fall semester and summer session components.

Announcing the Master of Arts in Biblical Studies
at The Master's College

If you have a hunger for the Word of God and are desirous of graduate and professional level study of the Scriptures then you may want to consider this new opportunity at TMC. The Master of Arts in Biblical Studies (MABS) in the Summer Institute Program (SIP) will commence this summer"”the second, third and fourth weeks of July, 2006. The course requires 39 units to complete the degree and contains a thesis and a non-thesis track. The program can be completed in 2-6 years of study.

This program is designed for men and women who want to grow in their knowledge of God´s Word but are not able to take a traditional semester oriented course of study. We are looking for lay men and women, elders, deacon/deaconesses, women´s ministry workers who want to go deeper in their ability to comprehend, apply and practice God´s Word. Our core classes will be offered in the summer so that someone can maintain their full time job and yet take time off in the summer to study and grow. A sample of the core courses offered on campus during the summer are: "œCreation and the Covenant," "œProphesies and the Prophets in Their Context," "œThe Life, Ministry, and Teaching of Jesus Christ," "œThe Life, Ministry, and Theology of the Apostle Paul," and "œHistory of the Covenant People." A student will complete 24 semester units of core courses during the Summer Institute Program and the then 15 hours of electives offered by independent study will complete the course work.

Another exciting aspect of this program is the opportunity to study abroad in Israel through our Israel Bible Extension program and to also combine traditional semester work with our Master of Arts in Biblical Counseling if a student should be able to make that kind of commitment during the traditional semester.

The Summer Institute Program provides a stimulating classroom situation in which to learn from and interact with some of the Bible Department faculty: Dr. Daniel Wong who is working on a commentary on the New Testament, Dr. Steven Boyd who contributed to Thousands Not Billions (2005), and Dr. Will Varner, author of The Messiah: Revealed, Rejected and Received (2004). 

The director of the program, Dr. Robert Somerville, who has 35 years of pastoral experience, is available as a resource for all the students. If you are desiring a program that will stretch you in the Word and enhance your ability to lead out for God´s glory in your local church ministry we believe this program is just for you.

For more information on the program contact the college.


Introducing The Master of Arts in Education with Teaching Credential (MAE/tc)
at The Master's College

We are excited to share our good news. The Teacher Education Department was notified Monday, March 6, 2006, that their proposed Master´s Degree program has been approved by the Western Association of Schools and Colleges (WASC). Part of the mission of The Master's College is to develop "œa life of lasting contribution as evidenced by a continuing development of professional expertise." This is certainly a way of providing a lasting contribution to society, the church, and our students. Completing a master´s degree at TMC will increase the professional expertise of students and provide additional opportunities to examine and deepen the biblical base that guides the individual.

The Master of Arts in Education with Teaching Credential (MAE/tc) is intended to be an on-going program available to students who have completed their undergraduate degree. Total student enrollment in this program is expected to be between five and fifteen students during any given semester. The currently-offered credential courses will continue to be taught on a normal fall/spring semester basis on the TMC campus. The additional coursework that is being specifically designed for the MAE/tc program will be offered as a part of the College´s already operating Summer Institute Program (SIP) that takes place during the first three weeks of July each year. Courses will include pre and post assignments as well as attendance during one week per course on campus. Three courses will be scheduled each summer.

Because the Substantive Change proposal has been approved by WASC, it is anticipated that TMC students who entered their fifth year credential coursework during the fall 2005 semester will be able to apply to the MAE program counting some of their in-progress work toward the MAE/tc, and participate in the first SIP session to be offered in July, 2006. Teachers who received a 2042 credential may be able to transfer in appropriate credential courses from TMC and other colleges and universities.

An overview of the general sequence of courses that are required for the MAE/tc program is provided for your review. Total units required for the MAE/tc degree is 35. These include 18 units (Concentration) presently required for Preliminary Credential, 14 units (Core Studies) that are not included in the Preliminary Credential, and 3 units (Capstone Assessment), which allows a choice among Thesis or Project and research course OR Comprehensive Examination and a 2 unit elective.

Further information may be received by contacting The Master's College Teacher Education Department, (661)259-3540, extension 3206, or email a message to [email protected].

http://www.masters.edu/articles/article.asp?PageID=2307


----------

